# My garden buddy



## Errol

I just wanted to show my life time garden buddy, friend, and wife of soon to be 52 years! She has been a very big help both in support and as you can see, manual labor! 
She is helping out with all the wood chips
May you all be as blessed as I have
Errol


----------



## angel1237b

you have a beautiful garden buddy...blessings to both of you.


----------



## Errol

thank you Angel, and hope you have a great and successful gardening year


----------



## HOOKER

a 52yr garden'n buddy,,, WOW,, ya'll do'n great!!!!


----------



## Errol

thanks Hooker, got her young and trained her right! lol, or might be the other way around!


----------



## HOOKER

Ooooooooo I aint gonna touch that one,,,,

mine's gonna werk me ta death,,, so her & her new hubby can enjoy my garden...
UNTIL then I'm gonna enjoy every minute of her help!!!!!

hope he knows how ta raise werms cuz she doesnt & loves ta FISH & she CLAIMS ta out catch me EVERYTIME WE GO.....
(only cuz I bait her hook & take off her fish).................................


----------



## Errol

aaaaaaaahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhaaaaaa!! Hooker but we do have fun! lol


----------



## HOOKER

heck yeah we Have Fun.....

woodnt change a thing!!!!!!


----------

